# Dodge 1500 Hemi - plow size good -bad



## shakr (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a chance to buy a 8ft. fisher plow with th e minute mount . My truck is a 2003 dodge ram 1500 quad cab with a Hemi . 
My question is will this be a good set up ?. I am only going to do driveways and minor plowing ...no commercial work.

I looked around this site but I did not find any answers....please help me decide.

I am also looking to find where I can get the truck side minute mount for the fisher to dodge attachment . I am in Southeast Michigan.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Joint, Clutch, & Gear in Romulus is your closest dealer. There are 3 more dealers on the eastside also. I don't know for sure, but that plow may be too heavy for the front end on a 1500 without suspension help. The engine with push it no problem, we have several Hemi 2500s.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Nope way to heavy for a weak Dodge front end. Also do you have those Performace tires that come on alot of 1500's? Those will not work well. Get a 7.6ft and only have to rebuild the front end every other year instead of yearly


----------



## shakr (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I was really wanting a snow way or poly type plow anyway. I have aftermarket perelli scorpian tires on the truck which have been pretty good in the snow and muddy trails, not those factory crap tires. 
I am only looking for a plow set up to do a few driveways per snow fall .


----------



## JCplowing (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a fisher 71/2 RD plow on my 2004 ram 1500, your truck will not handle a 8ft plow! do the sno o ways have a 4way hydro, or is it the one you have to get out of your truck and turn the plow, because those are a waste of money... GOODLUCK!!


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Poly plows weigh same as amount as the steel ones. Just get a 7ft or 7.6ft either Fisher or a Boss. I foyu are only driveway plowing the Boss maybe the better deal price wise


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

JCplowing;510503 said:


> I have a fisher 71/2 RD plow on my 2004 ram 1500, your truck will not handle a 8ft plow! do the sno o ways have a 4way hydro, or is it the one you have to get out of your truck and turn the plow, because those are a waste of money... GOODLUCK!!


snoways are full hydro. up, down, left, right.


----------

